# Wanted: Master of the Ravenwing Landspeeder heavy bolters = £



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

As the title says im after the dual heavy bolters that were found on the Master of the Ravenwing Landspeeder

I have no preference whether it is painted, unpainted or still attached to model

Would prefer to pay but i can offer a trade mainly for Forgeworld Elysian bits or Empire bits

PM If you can help


----------

